# where to buy saltpeter?



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

anyone know local areas in the yellow pages that i can find saltpeter (KNO3)? thank you


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Try a feed store. You need to ask for Potassium Nitrate. Or check a hydroponics store. Or even some old time drug stores either carry it or can order it. Or check my FAQ for mail order sources.


----------



## GregWatson (Jan 15, 2004)

You can also order it online at http://www.gregwatson.com ... I'm a hobbyist who knew how hard it was to try to find macro and micro nutrients like KNO3, K2SO4, and Plantex CSM ... I sell right out of my own supply which means its always available, of course my supply is slightly larger than mosts <GRIN>!!

Greg Watson[/quote]


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks greg but i want to find a bulk place near my area....sigh...i tried calling local areas and when i finally found a supplier..they said they won't sell it to me for security reasons....right! like i'm going to build bombs with it!!! whatever,....


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just get it from Curt Danaway aka Off-ice...$1 a pound! :wink:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

That's so funny. I can head down to the feed store and buy both potassium nitrate and ammonium nitrate by the ton and get a 55 gallon barrel filled with diesel at the same time. I guess it just depends on where you live.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

i just hope there are no terrorists in your area Rex!


----------



## nativeplanter (Dec 30, 2003)

Stump remover is potassium nitrate. At least the brands I've seen are.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi Nativeplanter...unfortunately.the stump remover that i've found in the local places are not potassium nitrate....i can't tell you right off the bat what they are because they are long chemical names.... but nowhere on the label does it mention potassium nitrate.
I.E., i know that Green Light is supposed to be potassium nitrate, but not the version of Green Light that I've seen here.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe,

I had the same problem you did, and could not find it anywhere locally. I really think it depends on the part of the country your are in... I ordered from greg and had great luck. His prices are great.

Jason


----------



## nativeplanter (Dec 30, 2003)

Strange that they would make different formulations and call it the same thing. I have also heard that Spectracide brand sold at wal-mart is potassium nitrate. Do you have a small garden center near you? The staff there may be able to help get you some, and you might not have to pay shipping. Depending how many are near you, you might want to do this by phone. I hate running all over town.

-Laura


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am using spectracide right now and it works fine, but once I am through it I will order from Greg. At the time when I bought the stump remover, I didn't know about Gregs website, and litemanu's shipping charges were a multiple of the value of chemicals I was going to get...


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I also use Spectracide Stump Remover bought at wal-mart for like 5 bux. pure potasium nitrate.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

greg watson sounds good plus right now he's got a 20% vacation discount hehe. alright all, you been great.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The stump remover sold at the Wal-Marts here is a liquid and is not KNO3. And it's the Spectracide brand. And $5 a lb is kind of expensive for KNO3. 

And there are tons of terrorists of all sorts here in the PNW.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why, Curt sells it for cheaper! He also sells plants and driftwood for really cheap! Check it out...http://www.plantgeek.net/store.php


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

yes, that's a good price, i believe i'm going to buy from him then..thanks raul.


----------

